

Show HN: Zapata – An Automated RSpec Test Writer - Nedomas
http://www.github.com/Nedomas/zapata

======
Nedomas
This tool saves developers from doing monkey jobs. It tries to write a passing
RSpec spec off the bat. It does fancy analysis to predict the values it could
feed to the API of a class.

It all started with a belief that writing unit tests is a much more
deterministic process than writing app code. And it still holds true.

Running it would LOCK the class API in tests as it is. So all we would have to
do is writing code, locking it, writing more code, locking it too and so on.

I am very thankful that it got featured in the Ruby Weekly today and would
bake a cake for the anyone who made it happen. Thanks

